# FritzBox für GeForce Now konfigurieren (GFN)



## satori (18. Februar 2021)

Hallo Zusammen, 

könnt ihr mir evtl. helfen die Ports / Freigaben richtig zu setzen um GFN richtig nutzen zu können. 
Leider kenne ich mich nicht soo gut aus. Also toll wäre wenn ihr das Schritt für Schritt erklären könntet. 

Ich bekomme ständig die "instabiles Netzwerk" Meldung. 

Danke euch allen 

Gruß
Satori


----------



## Körschgen (18. Februar 2021)

Klaro.

Schritt 1:
Die benötigten Ports auf deinem geheimen FritzboxModell freigeben.

Das war es auch schon.


Es gibt wirklich massenhaft Erklärungen dazu im Netz.

Hast du einfach mal "Routermodell Geforce Now Ports" bei Google gesucht?


----------



## satori (18. Februar 2021)

Körschgen schrieb:


> Klaro.
> 
> Schritt 1:
> Die benötigten Ports auf deinem geheimen Router freigeben.
> ...



Das war mir schon klar! Wo genau muss ich dass den eintragen?


49003 – UDP Inbound AUDIO
*49004 – UDP Outbound AUDIO*
*49005 – UDP Inbound VIDEO*
*49006 – TCP/UDP Outbound/Inbound Remote Input*
Das das die Ports sind weiß ich auch - ich bin aber scheinbar zu blöd die richtig zu hinterlegen! Kann mir mal jemand ein Beispielbild der Fritzbox schicken.

Das wäre super, danke schön


----------



## Körschgen (18. Februar 2021)

satori schrieb:


> ich bin aber scheinbar zu blöd die richtig zu hinterlegen


Scheint so.
Wo hast du es denn versucht?

Google - fritzbox XxXX portfreigabe.

Das wirst du wohl schaffen oder?

Noch mal, wir schreiben dir hier keine Anleitung für Dinge, die es massenhaft so schon im Netz gibt, nur weil du zu faul bist zu suchen.




satori schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand ein Beispielbild der Fritzbox schicken.



Hier ein Beispielbild einer Fritzbox:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malkolm (18. Februar 2021)

Diese Community ist echt am A....


----------



## satori (18. Februar 2021)

Ganz ehrlich - das sind Kommentare die ich hier nicht erwartet habe. 
Ich würde hier nicht fragen wenn ich es selbst lösen könnte. Die Daten oben habe ich überall gefunden..., aber: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(Beispielbild). Wie trag ich das jetzt richtig ein? Einfach bei Protokoll UDP auswählen und dann überall den gleichen Wert eintragen z.B 49003  wie oben beschrieben?

Ich bin sicher nicht der einzige der DAS nicht genau weiß. Naja. Danke an die, die konstruktiv geantwortet haben.


----------



## Körschgen (18. Februar 2021)

Du hast es bisher nicht mal geschafft dein Fritzbox Modell zu nennen.

Der erste Treffer bei Google bringt dich zur offiziellen AVM Anleitung.









						Statische Portfreigaben einrichten | FRITZ!Box 7390
					

Durch das Einrichten von statischen Portfreigaben können Sie anderen Benutzern im Internet den Zugriff auf bestimmte Serverdienste wie HTTP- und Fernwartungs-Server oder Online-Spiele und andere Internetanwendungen in Ihrem FRITZ!Box-Heimnetz ermöglichen.




					avm.de
				







satori schrieb:


> Ich bin sicher nicht der einzige der DAS nicht genau weiß.



Weswegen es zu jeder Fritzbox Schritt für Schritt Anleitungen von AVM gibt.





Sorry aber das hat nix mit der Community zu tuen, sondern der Faulheit der Hilfesuchenden.

Eindeutiger als in der Anleitung  des Herstellers geht es nicht.

Und diese sind, wie bereits erwähnt, mehr als einfach zu finden.


----------



## cdo (18. Februar 2021)

In der Fritzbox unter Internet/Freigaben. Wenn es die Erste Portfreigabe für das Gerät, auf dem du Geforce Now nutzen willst, wird, dann musst du dieses zuerst im Menüpunkt "Gerät für Freigaben hinzufügen" auswählen. Danach wird dieses Gerät im Menüpunkt "Portfreigaben" gelistet. Hier auf das Stiftsymbol rechts daneben klicken und "neue Freigabe" auswählen. Hier sodann für jeden Port bzw. Protokoll eine eigene Freigabe erstellen. Also zuerst 49003 UDP, dann 49004 UDP......usw. für 49006 erstellst du eine Freigabe für UDP und eine Neue für TCP. Die Bezeichnung der jeweiligen Freigabe kannst du selbst vergeben. Fertig.

Hab es mal schnell in meine Fritzbox eingegeben und Screenshots gemacht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## satori (18. Februar 2021)

Genau DAS habe ich mir gewünscht. Danke dir!
Das Thema ist somit quasi gelöst.


----------



## Körschgen (18. Februar 2021)

Ist ja auch zu viel verlangt, selber zu denken.

Hättest du nicht mal gemusst, nur lesen.

Kannst mir nicht erzählen, dass du dir die Anleitung durchgelesen hast.


2 Portfreigaben in FRITZ!Box einrichten​
Klicken Sie in der Benutzeroberfläche der FRITZ!Box auf "Internet".
Klicken Sie im Menü "Internet" auf "Freigaben".
Klicken Sie auf die Registerkarte "Portfreigaben".
Klicken Sie neben dem (Computer-) Namen des Gerätes, für das die Portfreigabe eingerichtet werden soll, auf die Schaltfläche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(Bearbeiten). Falls für das Gerät noch keine Freigaben eingerichtet sind:
Klicken Sie auf "Gerät für Freigaben hinzufügen".
Wählen Sie in der Ausklappliste "Gerät" den (Computer-) Namen des Gerätes aus.
Hinweis:Falls Sie das Gerät nicht auswählen können, können Sie die IP-Adresse nach Auswahl des Eintrags "IP-Adresse manuell eingeben" eintragen. In der Ausklappliste werden nur Geräte aufgelistet, die ihre IP-Einstellungen automatisch (DHCP) von der FRITZ!Box beziehen.

Klicken Sie auf "Neue Freigabe".
Aktivieren Sie die Option "Portfreigabe".
Wählen Sie in der Ausklappliste "Anwendung" den Eintrag "Andere Anwendung".
Tragen Sie im Eingabefeld "Bezeichnung" einen beliebigen Namen für die Portfreigabe ein.
Wählen Sie in der Ausklappliste "Protokoll" das IP-Protokoll (TCP, UDP, ESP oder GRE) aus, das von dem Serverdienst bzw. der Anwendung benötigt wird.
Hinweis: Die IP-Protokolle ESP und GRE werden nur beim Einsatz eines VPN-Serverdienstes benötigt.
Wenn ein *einzelner Port *freigegeben werden soll, tragen Sie unter "Port an Gerät", "bis Port" und "Port extern gewünscht (IPv4)" die Portnummer ein, auf der der Serverdienst bzw. die Anwendung Verbindungen entgegen nimmt.
Wenn ein *Portbereich*freigegeben werden soll:
Tragen Sie unter "Port an Gerät" die erste und unter "bis Port" die letzte Portnummer ein, auf der der Serverdienst bzw. die Anwendung Verbindungen entgegen nimmt.
Tragen Sie unter "Port extern gewünscht (IPv4)" die erste Portnummer ein, auf der der Serverdienst bzw. die Anwendung Verbindungen entgegen nimmt.


Aktivieren Sie die Freigabe.
Klicken Sie zum Speichern der Einstellungen auf "OK".

Punkt 10 beantwortet ALLE deine Fragen...

Statt irgendwelche Bildchen zu fordern, die du dann versuchst nachzumachen, könnte man auch einfach mal verstehen was Sache ist.

Dann hättest du jetzt auch nicht unnötig 5 Freigaben, wie der Kollege mit den Bildchen, sondern 2:

1) UDP 49003-49006
und 
2) TCP 49006


----------



## basecatcherz (7. Juli 2022)

Moin!
Portfreigaben sind hier der falsche Ansatz. Wie auch schon von Nvidia angegeben müssen QoS Einstellungen vorgenommen werden. 
Unter _Internet ▶️ Filter ▶️ Listen _musst du zunächst eine neue Netzwerkanwendung definieren. Dort trägst du die angegebenen Ports und Protokolle ein.
Wenn das geschehen ist musst du unter _Internet ▶️ Filter ▶️ Priorisierung _die angelegte Anwendung als Echtzeitanwendung eintragen.


----------

